# Low score on 3Dmark



## Joppe (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, me and a friend of mine got pretty much the same computer as far as stats go, still he scores a lot higher than me on 3Dmark. He runs Vista and i run XP, but thats the biggest difference. And also: is this a normal score in 3Dmark for my computer stats? Please help. Ty 

3DMark06 Score 1525

SM 2.0 Score 597 
SM 3.0 Score 552
CPU Score 942

OS Microsoft Windows XP 
CPU AMD Athlon 64 3800+
CPU Speed 2411 MHz
GPU NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Memory 4096 MB


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't compare PC's if they are not identical in specs. Even that is not a guarantee that one won't perform differently from the other.
Benchmarks are just numbers. Does your PC do what you want/need?


----------



## Joppe (Aug 30, 2010)

I wanted 2 use the 3Dmark to compare my computer to my friend's to see if I can run the same games as he can. But more importantly: Is the score average for my computer, or is it low?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

www.srtest.com

Thats a much better way to see if you can run a specific game.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep you cant compare really even two system that are identical can be totally different because I know people with the exact same system as me and they can't overclock to 4GHz but I can.

When CPUs get made they are ll created at the same time on what is called a die the cpu in the middle may be the best out of all the other CPUs on the same die and there for have lower max load temps and overclock more.

So that goes to show that one cpu can get better scores than a different cpu but of the same make and speed.

So whilst benchmarks can give you a performance review of your system it doesn't really mean anything.

The only time benchmarks actually count is when your into competition overclocking.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

At stock settings I just got a 12612 on 3dmark06 with no overclock. I wasn't sure what to think of the results until someone was saying that was pretty high for vista as an os. A buddy of mine just scored 16706 with a brand new ddr3 corsshair mobo, new memory and am3 cpu.

Jones


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it usually tells you at the end of 3d mark vantage wether your system is on a par with other systems or below or above plus the fact that the benchmarks change evry so often.

When I first overclocked my system I was getting 18064 as my score for 3d mark vantage the last time I ran which was about 4 months ago I was getting 15084. I bet if I ran it today I would be getting mid 1200s.


----------

